# Green, below the Gorge?



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

has anybody fished the Green lately? just wondering how the "bump" flows are affecting the fishing.


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Stimmy said:


> has anybody fished the Green lately? just wondering how the "bump" flows are affecting the fishing.


Streamers are doing really well right now if you're into that. I did well swinging sex dungeons and a sheila sculpin from little hole up to the bathrooms by caddis wall. Blue wings are out and about too on the right day


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

J_marx22 said:


> Streamers are doing really well right now if you're into that. I did well swinging sex dungeons and a sheila sculpin from little hole up to the bathrooms by caddis wall. Blue wings are out and about too on the right day


Sex Dungeons you say? I'm listening.....


----------

